# quick dry boxes????



## Subnaum (Sep 5, 2009)

Are they as bad as what some are saying about them?  I have a place to dry my 10 females in a shed, but its a lil damp, and oct in ohio really isnt all that warm. Not freezing though. I can make one of these stealth grow boxes in the diy forum pretty easy. could i hang em for a couple days, then put em in the quick dry untill there dry then jar em??? I jus hung em last time,  but i had only 2 plants thats time. Any info on this issue would b great. Alsso if anyone can think of anyother way i might be able to do this, let me know. Thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

hello friend..I grow in a shed..can ya put a portable heater in shed to remove moaister?  we want the dry area around 70f..and dark..also some fans to move air about..How big is this shed?  Hope this helps..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

oh  and i dont like quik dry..your buds will show it.Hang  for week..bag for week..cure for yrs  .just my thaughts...


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 5, 2009)

I hang mine in a closet thats in a dark room, it has a portable a/c unit, the a/c unit dehumidify's the air I set it to 72 degrees F.... 

4U2smoke lives in a colder climate if I remember right from last winter... If I ran a heater my buds would catch on fire LOL.....

Bottom line is, quick drying makes your buds taste like hay... Do whatever you have to do to SLOW the drying down without getting mold.... The longer it take the better your buds will be...


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 5, 2009)

Whhat everyone said... There really is no proper "quick" way to dry weed. But, do what you can and it will still be better than anything you can get on the street.


----------



## Subnaum (Sep 6, 2009)

alrite. I have a dh and a lil heater. Im jus scared to leave then both on when im not there. My last appartment cought fire from a meth lab on the 7 floor. The places right below where i used to live.  That was very scary waking up at 3am to see your room is filled with smoke and your 2 month old is hollering. Thats really the only reason i got up. So yea dont want that to happen. The shed has 2 parts. The one part has a loft, but there are 5 dead birds in there. I think thats just asking for the bird flu. anyways, the other side has a leak in the roof on the left, but the right stays perfectly dry. That section is 10 by 12 feet prolly. Would a plastic sheet work as a barrier from the wet side???? My babies look sooooo sooooo soooo gooooooooodddd right now, and just want whats best for them, like any proud parent.lol Def the only "daughters" I want.lol Lemme know guys! Thanks 4utosmoke,DLtoker and minzeye! I threw the quick dry box out the window. I have been waiting for 6 months already, whats a few more weeks.


----------



## the chef (Sep 9, 2009)

a hand man tip go to home depot and get a roll of plastic. cut to fit bottom of roof and streatch over top 6" past top peak of roof and tack er down should take care of alot not all of your unwanted water probs.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi,

I made a drying box but it wasn't to speed up the drying process but rather to help control the odor issue that it presents every couple of months.  I made it out of a large cardboard box about 3 x 3...    I cut a 4" hole near the top on the side of the box and then I put a cheap inline duct booster fan with a small carbon filter inside the box, before the fan.  I made three 2" holes near the base of the box on all four sides for intake and I put a very small fan to circulate air within the box.  I keep temps around 72º and my buds usually take about 4-6 days to dry if I cut the flowers off the large colas, a few days longer if I don't...  When it comes to drying keeping the temp low and the drying slow is definitely the way to go...

Happy Harvesting!


----------



## Subnaum (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks yall!! I have talked to a friend, and they have agreed to let me use there attic.(For sum bud of course.lol) Im putting up a plastic drop around the top and stapleing it. Then I bought some big 3, 3square yard sheets of cheese cloth. Thinking bout kinda making a barrier around the bud so no bugs get to it. It would be breathable as well. Making a ozanator(sp), puttin a fan up, and letting them girls SLOWLY dry.lol Thanks for all the incite guys!


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey im new here, but i have used a simular method, not designed as a quick dry box. Its a 2x1 cardboard box, it has cedar shingles laid down on the bottom of it, has a small hole near the top of the box on either side (handles) and a small fan outside the box blowing a small amount of air in the top of the box to get circulation (no direct air flow over buds)


----------

